# Looking for info on small cnc routing systems



## dtjoint (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Newby here. I design and hand craft fine furniture and have done so professionally for a long time. I also write booklets and manuals for companies like Festool that some of you may have read. I am interested in acquiring a cnc router or laser to do inlay, onlay and three dimensional work to augment my furniture designs. I would appreciate the collective wisdom of this group as to the most appropriate system. Size need be no more than two by three feet and I don't need to do any production panel cutting work. Thanks for your insights.

Jerry

Jerry Work
The Dovetail Joint
Kerby, Or


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jerry and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Jerry,
I teach furniture design and find a CNC that can be set up for vertical and angled clamping is most handy for complex joinery cuts. We use CNCs from Probotix.com. They have 25"x25" to 37"x50" models that have nothing running under the extrusion frame to prevent using that area for creative configuration. Our latest is a GX2525 set up with an adjustable angle clamping jig as the only clamping surface. The jig can be horizontal for typical flat cuts, or set at any angle between 90 degree down and horizontal to clamp parts on for angled slots, compound angle tenons on stretcher ends, etc.. You'll have to make the fixture as they come with a simple MDF top, but with this configuration I've cut every thing creative college students can imagine, and several things they can't. 
4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice looking Probotix, 4D. Btw, this thread is about 11 years old and Jerry hasn't visited since 2012 so he's probably not going to see this.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I noticed David. Figured my post would still be useful for anyone wondering/asking the same thing. That and like me he may have gotten an email notice when the thread had a new post although hopefully he's been using a CNC he bought for those past 11 years.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Have a look at the new Shapeoko 4 machines from Carbide 3D and also look at Community Carbide forum for the sort of support you can get from the members..top notch.They also have a huge book covering the earlier machine that is chock full of info such as tramming the machine, feeds and speeds. Not too expensive even for largest machine and you can fit a jtech laser to it. Pwncnc is a good site for "extras" such as clamps etc and Cutrocket has heaps of free files. Dont make the mistake of thinking it is a toy..one guy machines alloy racecar parts on one with a few upgrades.


----------

